

JavaScript's "Script error" on line 0 - rakeshpai
http://blog.errorception.com/2012/04/script-error-on-line-0.html

======
hsmyers
Interesting and certainly new to me. I found that one of his links was even
more useful and interesting:
<http://developer.yahoo.com/performance/rules.html#cdn> I've added this to my
browser as a button for quick reference and am now off to implement some of
the suggestions (the ones I understand and that seem applicable :) )

